# BlueJ Liste Würfel Projekt



## jsywn^ (2. Dez 2013)

Moin Leute!
weiß nicht ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe, weil das hier mein erster Thread ist.
Brauche Hilfe bei einem Schulprojekt. Kann mir jemand bei den Ansätzen helfen? Weiß überhaupt nicht was ich machen muss habe bis jetzt nur einen Würfelklasse erstellt.
Die Aufgabe ist folgende:


Ein kleines Programmierprojekt zur Arbeit mit Listen – die Würfelliste

Es soll ein Versuch simuliert werden: 

Schritt 1: Man hat sehr viele (mindestens 50) Würfel. Jeder wird einmal gewürfelt und dann hinten an eine Würfelliste angelegt. 
Schritt 2: Dann sucht man sich einen Würfel in der ersten Hälfte der Liste aus. Von dem geht man so viele Würfel in der Liste nach hinten, wie Augen auf dem Würfel sind. Von dem erreichten Würfel geht man auch so viele Würfel in der Liste nach hinten, wie Augen auf ihm sind. Dieses Vorgehen wiederholt sich, bis man am Ende der Würfelliste angekommen ist. Am Ende merkt man sich den letzten Würfel, den man in der Liste erreicht hat. 

Schritt 2 wird mit derselben Würfelschlange aber mit verschiedenen Startwürfeln mehrfach wiederholt.
Testet auch mal verschiedene Anzahlen von Würfeln aus.

Dabei werdet Ihr eine interessante Beobachtung machen. ;-)

Aufgabe: 
Modelliert und implementiert MODEL– VIEW – CONTROL für diese Simulation!
Nach Fristablauf ist das Projekt abzugeben. Dabei sollte auf jeden Fall sein:
Der Programmcode ausführlich kommentiert.
Ein UML Eurer modellierten Klassen.
Eine kleine zwanglose Dokumentation der Entwicklung: Welche Entscheidungen wurden wann und warum getroffen? Wo lagen Probleme? Wie wurden diese gelöst? Berichte der Testphase. Beobachtungen.

Tipps:
Beginnt mit der Model-Ebene und testet diese Klassen ausführlich. 
Mit der Anweisung System.out.println() könnt Ihr während der Programmcode läuft Ergebnisse auf einer sogenannten Konsole ausgeben lassen. Hiermit solltet Ihr arbeiten, um zu gewährleisten, dass Euer Programm korrekt läuft.
Beispielsweise könntet Ihr als ersten Schritt Eure Würfelliste ausgeben lassen.
Anschließend lasst Ihr Euch den „Startwürfel“ ausgeben und spielt per Hand durch, ob das Programm beim richtigen Würfel stoppt.
Beispiele für diese Anweisung:
System.out.println(lAugen); //gibt den Wert der Variablen lAugen aus.
System.out.println(„Die Augenzahl ist :“ + lAugen); //gibt den String genauso aus und hängt den Wert der Variablen lAugen an (durch +).
System.out.println(„Die Augenzahl ist :“ + lAugen + „Hallo Welt!“);
Erst, wenn die Model-Ebene einwandfrei funktioniert, kümmert Ihr Euch um eine ansprechende View und damit auch um Control.


----------



## njans (2. Dez 2013)

Du sollst ein Model für ein MVC Pattern bauen. Das heißt die Logik, die hinter einem Programm steckt.
Dazu sollst du dir wohl eine Klasse "Wuerfel"  bauen, die an der man eine Methode aufrufen kann, die ein Würfelergebnis zurückgibt.

Dann musst du in einer anderen Klasse, z.B. "WuerfelExperiment", eine Liste von Wuerfel anlegen und diese mit 50 Exemplaren füllen. Dann sollst du dir einen zufälligen Wuerfel aus der ersten Hälfte der Liste (0 bis listenlaenge/2) aussuchen und dann, für die Anzahl an Augen des Würfelwurfs, so viele Einträge in der Liste weiter gehen. Das selbe machst du dann mit dem Würfel, bei dem du landest. irgendwann kommst du ans Ende der Liste und gibst dann das Ergebnis des letzten Wurfes zurück.


----------



## jsywn^ (4. Dez 2013)

Wie fülle ich die Klasse denn mit 50 Elementen?
Ich habe von meinem Lehre schon eine Klasse List vorgegeben:

/**
 * <p>Materialien zu den zentralen
 * Abiturpruefungen im Fach Informatik ab 2012 in 
 * Nordrhein-Westfalen.</p>
 * <p>Klasse List</p>
 * <p>Objekte der Klasse List verwalten beliebig viele, 
 * linear angeordnete Objekte. Auf hoechstens ein Listenobjekt, 
 * aktuelles Objekt genannt, kann jeweils zugegriffen werden. 
 * Wenn eine Liste leer ist, vollstaendig durchlaufen wurde oder 
 * das aktuelle Objekt am Ende der Liste geloescht wurde, gibt es 
 * kein aktuelles Objekt. Das erste oder das letzte Objekt einer 
 * Liste koennen durch einen Auftrag zum aktuellen Objekt gemacht werden. 
 * Au?erdem kann das dem aktuellen Objekt folgende Listenobjekt 
 * zum neuen aktuellen Objekt werden. Das aktuelle Objekt kann gelesen, 
 * veraendert oder geloescht werden. Ausserdem kann vor dem aktuellen 
 * Objekt ein Listenobjekt eingef?gt werden.
</p>
 * 
 * <p>NW-Arbeitsgruppe: Materialentwicklung zum Zentralabitur 
 * im Fach Informatik</p>
 * 
 * @version 2010-10-22
 */

public class List

{ 

  // Anfang Attribute

  // Anfang Attribute2
   private Node first, tail, current;
  // Ende Attribute

  // Ende Attribute2


    // Node
   private class Node { 

  // Anfang Attribute1

  // Anfang Attribute3
        private Object contentObj;
        private Node nextNode;
  // Ende Attribute1

  // Ende Attribute3


        public Node(Object pContent) { 
            contentObj = pContent;
            nextNode = null;
        }

  // Anfang Methoden1

  // Anfang Methoden3

        public void setContent(Object pContent) { 
            contentObj = pContent; 
        }

        public Object content() { 
            return contentObj; 
        }

        public void setNext(Node pNext) { 
            nextNode = pNext; 
        }

        public Node getNext() { 
            return nextNode; 
        }
  // Ende Methoden1
  // Ende Methoden3

    } // Ende der Klasse Node

    /**
     * Eine leere Liste wird erzeugt.
     */
    public List () {
        tail = new Node(null); // Dummy
        first=tail;
        tail.setNext(tail);
        /* Der next-Zeiger des hinteren Dummy-Elementes
         * zeigt auf das vorangehende Element.
         */
        current=first;
    }

  // Anfang Methoden

  // Anfang Methoden2

    /**
     * Die Anfrage liefert den Wert true, wenn die Liste 
     * keine Objekte enthaelt, sonst liefert sie den Wert false.
     * @return true, wenn die Liste leer ist, sonst false
     */
    public boolean isEmpty() { 
        return first==tail; 
    }

    /**
     * Die Anfrage liefert den Wert true, wenn es ein
     * aktuelles Objekt gibt, sonst 
     * liefert sie den Wert false.
     * @return true, falls Zugriff moeglich, sonst false
     */
    public boolean hasAccess() { 
        return (!this.isEmpty()) && (current!=tail);
    }

    /**
     * Falls die Liste nicht leer ist, es ein aktuelles 
     * Objekt gibt und dieses nicht das letzte Objekt der 
     * Liste ist, wird das dem aktuellen Objekt in der Liste 
     * folgende Objekt zum aktuellen Objekt, andernfalls gibt 
     * es nach Ausf?hrung des Auftrags kein aktuelles Objekt, 
     * d.h. hasAccess() liefert den Wert false.
     */
    public void next() { 
        if (this.hasAccess())
            current = current.getNext();
    }

    /**
     * Falls die Liste nicht leer ist, wird das erste 
     * Objekt der Liste aktuelles Objekt. 
     * Ist die Liste leer, geschieht nichts.
     */
    public void toFirst() {
        if (!this.isEmpty())  
            current = first; 
    }

    /**
     * Falls die Liste nicht leer ist, wird das 
     * letzte Objekt der Liste aktuelles Objekt. 
     * Ist die Liste leer, geschieht nichts.
     */
    public void toLast() {
        if (!this.isEmpty())  
            current = tail.getNext(); 
    }

    /**
     * Falls es ein aktuelles Objekt gibt 
     * (hasAccess() == true), wird das aktuelle Objekt 
     * zurueckgegeben, andernfalls (hasAccess()== false) 
     * gibt die Anfrage den Wert null zurueck.
     * @return Inhaltsobjekt
     */
    public Object getObject() {   
        if (this.hasAccess())
            return current.content();
        else 
            return null;
    }

    /**
     * Falls es ein aktuelles Objekt gibt (hasAccess() == true)
     * und pObject ungleich null ist, wird das aktuelle Objekt 
     * durch pObject ersetzt. Sonst bleibt die Liste unveraendert.
     * @param pObject Inhaltsobjekt
     */
    public void setObject(Object pContent) { 
        if (pContent!=null && this.hasAccess() )
            current.setContent(pContent); 
    }

    /**
     * Ein neues Objekt pObject wird am Ende der Liste eingefuegt. 
     * Das aktuelle Objekt bleibt unveraendert. Wenn die Liste 
     * leer ist, wird das Objekt pObject in die Liste eingefuegt 
     * und es gibt weiterhin kein aktuelles Objekt 
     * (hasAccess() == false). Falls pObject gleich null ist, 
     * bleibt die Liste unveraendert. 
     *@param pObject Inhaltsobject
     */    
    public void append (Object pObject) { 
        if (pObject != null) {  
            Node lNewNode,lPos0;
            lPos0=current;
            lNewNode=new Node(pObject);
            lNewNode.setNext(tail);
            if (this.isEmpty())
                first=lNewNode;
            else {  
                Node lPrevious=tail.getNext();
                lPrevious.setNext(lNewNode);
            }  
            tail.setNext(lNewNode);
            current=lPos0;
        }
    }  

    /**
     *Falls es ein aktuelles Objekt gibt (hasAccess() == true),
     *wird ein neues Objekt vor dem aktuellen Objekt in die 
     *Liste eingefuegt. Das aktuelle Objekt bleibt unveraendert. 
     *Wenn die Liste leer ist, wird pObject in die Liste eingefuegt
     *und es gibt weiterhin kein aktuelles Objekt 
     *(hasAccess() == false). Falls es kein aktuelles Objekt gibt 
     *(hasAccess() == false) und die Liste nicht leer ist oder 
     *pObject gleich null ist, bleibt die Liste unveraendert.
     *@param pObject Inhaltsobjekt
     */
    public void insert(Object pObject) {
        if (pObject != null) {
            Node lNewNode,lFront,lPos,lPos0;
            if (this.isEmpty())
                this.append(pObject);
            else 
            if (this.hasAccess() ) {
                lPos0=current;
                lPos=current;
                lNewNode=new Node(pObject);
                lNewNode.setNext(current);
                if (lPos == first )
                    first=lNewNode;
                else {
                    this.toFirst();
                    lFront=current;
                    while (this.hasAccess() & !(current == lPos)) {
                        lFront = current;
                        this.next();
                    }
                    lFront.setNext(lNewNode);  
                }          
                current=lPos0;
            }
        }
    }

    /**
     * Die Liste pList wird an die Liste angehaengt. Anschliessend 
     * wird pList eine leere Liste. Das aktuelle Objekt bleibt unveraendert. 
     * Falls pList null oder eine leere Liste ist, bleibt die Liste 
     * unveraendert.
     * @param pList Liste
     */
    public void concat(List pList) { 
        Node lCurrent1,lCurrent2,lPos0;
        if (pList != null && !pList.isEmpty() ) {
            lPos0=current;  
            current=tail.getNext();
            lCurrent1=current;
            pList.toFirst();
            current=pList.current;
            lCurrent2=pList.current;
            lCurrent1.setNext(lCurrent2);
            if (lPos0!=tail)
                current=lPos0;
            else 
                current=pList.tail;
            tail=pList.tail;
            // pList wird zur leeren Liste
            pList.tail = new Node(null); // Dummy
            pList.first=pList.tail;
            pList.tail.setNext(tail);
            pList.current=pList.tail;
        }
    }  

    /**
     * Falls es ein aktuelles Objekt gibt (hasAccess() == true),
     * wird das aktuelle Objekt geloescht und das Objekt hinter 
     * dem gelaeschten Objekt wird zum aktuellen Objekt. Wird das 
     * Objekt, das am Ende der Liste steht, geloescht, gibt es kein 
     * aktuelles Objekt mehr (hasAccess() == false). Wenn die Liste 
     * leer ist oder es kein aktuelles Objekt gibt (hasAccess() == false),
     * bleibt die Liste unveraendert.
     */
    public void remove() { 
        Node lPos, lFront;
        if (this.hasAccess() ) {
            if (current==first ) {
                first=current.getNext();
                if (current.getNext()==tail)
                    tail.setNext(first);
                current=first;  
            }
            else {
                lPos=current;
                this.toFirst();
                lFront=current;
                while (this.hasAccess() & !(current==lPos)) {
                    lFront=current;
                    this.next();
                }
                lFront.setNext(lPos.getNext());
                current=lFront.getNext();
                if (current==tail)
                    tail.setNext(lFront);
            }  
        }
    }  
  // Ende Methoden
  // Ende Methoden2

}


----------

